# Cat with printer Problem (Video)



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Cat with printer Problem - there's a little bit of "light hearted swearing" so please don't watch if that offends, very funny voice over though.


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

just in from the pub and this raised a chuckle - thanks


----------

